# Old Vine Zin



## chevs15 (Feb 1, 2012)

I am looking to purchase Cellar Craft Sterling Lodi California Old Vines Zinfandel. Has anyone tried this? It's a special this month on Fine Vine Wines. 


Thanks!


----------



## robie (Feb 1, 2012)

chevs15 said:


> I am looking to purchase Cellar Craft Sterling Lodi California Old Vines Zinfandel. Has anyone tried this? It's a special this month on Fine Vine Wines.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I would go with the showcase, not the Sterling. You won't be sorry for spending the little extra bucks.


----------



## chevs15 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks! They are out of stock right now


----------



## milbrosa (Feb 1, 2012)

Call them and ask them when they'll have them in stock. I'm guessing by around mid-February. I'm waiting for the CC Red Mountain Cab kits to come in, and George told me they should be in around mid-February.


----------



## cpfan (Feb 1, 2012)

According to a recent newsletter, the Cellar Craft Showcase Old Vine Zin was in stock at Wine Warehouse in Calgary. The Red Mountain Cab, Aussie Shiraz, and Spanish Temperanillo were out-of-stock until Feb 2012. The Chilean Carmenere and Argentinan Malbec until July. So hopefully stock of the Zin will arrive soon at FVW.

Steve


----------



## pioneergirl (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi, I just started my first wine kit -- but really wanted to do an old vine zin too and saw this kit you were referring to. I'd like to know which you go with and how the process goes for you; so please keep us informed. (I only saw the cellar craft old vine zin - no others during my searches...but I am new...so....). Carolyn


----------



## cpfan (Feb 2, 2012)

pioneergirl said:


> Hi, I just started my first wine kit -- but really wanted to do an old vine zin too and saw this kit you were referring to. I'd like to know which you go with and how the process goes for you; so please keep us informed. (I only saw the cellar craft old vine zin - no others during my searches...but I am new...so....). Carolyn


Carolyn...

There's a couple of other Old Vine Zinfandels. RJ Spagnols has two...the Cellar Classic Winery Series one is quite well respected, I believe. Since you're new to wine making, you might want to skip the grape skin kits for a couple more batches, if so, try the Cru Select one.

Also Winexpert Selection Estate Lodi Old Vines Zinfandel.

If you do go grape skins, you probably should have a minimum 7.9 US gallon primary fermenter.

Steve


----------



## KenS (Feb 2, 2012)

chevs15 said:


> I am looking to purchase Cellar Craft Sterling Lodi California Old Vines Zinfandel. Has anyone tried this? It's a special this month on Fine Vine Wines.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I have this kit just finishing up in secondary fermentation; my first kit also. So far, it has followed the expected track from the instructions. I picked this one because of the grape pack with it; hoping that gives it a bit of extra body. Probably start the clarification stage this weekend...so far, so good.


----------



## chevs15 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info! Is a grape pack the same as grape skins?


----------



## Flem (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes it is!


----------



## chevs15 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks! I think I'm gonna go with the Cru Select Old Vine Zin.


----------



## chevs15 (Feb 5, 2012)

So my primary the works with a typical wine kit won't work for a kit that has grape skins or grape pack?


----------



## Rocky (Feb 5, 2012)

Chevs, I am not sure what you have for a fermenter, but I have two of the 7.9 gallon types and I use them for 6 gallon (23 liter) kits with grape skins/packs, no problem. I even have two Mosti Renaissance kits with the "mega" packs going right now and, although they are near the top, so far all is well.


----------



## GEM (Feb 5, 2012)

I just wanted to add that I am just finishing secondary ferm in my first kit, a CC Showcase Zin. I don't think the grape pack was any issue, just follow the directions. I am going to do long term bulk aging in a carboy. So far no problems, it looks and smells wonderful. I highly recommend it to anyone. On to my next, second one, a WE Cab. I am a happy man!


----------



## chevs15 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok, changed my mind and went with the Cellar Craft Showcase Old Vine Zin! It's out of stock, but I should have it towards the end of the month. WOOHOO!


----------



## saddlebronze (Feb 5, 2012)

You wont be sorry, I have only a few days on mine and I can tell its gonna be a great kit!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Feb 6, 2012)

I have an R.J.S. Cru Select Old Vine Zin in stock right now if that helps.


----------



## chevs15 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks Brew and Supply. My Lodi Old vine Zin I ordered was shipped today! I didn't expect it to be shipped for a couple weeks!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Feb 6, 2012)

No problem, enjoy the kit. If in the future you need something, keep us in mind.


----------



## chevs15 (Feb 9, 2012)

My Cellar Craft Showcase Old Vine Zine arrived today! I started it this evening and it already looks wonderful! I can tell the grape pack is going to make a big difference.


----------



## robie (Feb 9, 2012)

Sounds delish! OVZ is my wife's favorite.

The grape pack will be well worth it.

Keep us informed as to how it turns out.


----------



## GEM (Feb 10, 2012)

I just racked my CC Zin over to a carboy for long term aging. My wife and I also too our first mini glass of it to taste. I think it will be fantastic with some aging. In fact it was very nice this young. I hope I can at least wait on half of it to age at least a year. I am very pleased with it so far and highly recommend it. Gary


----------



## chevs15 (Feb 10, 2012)

What should the starting SG be on this wine? The instruction don't really say. The instructions state that the SG should be 1.00 or less after day 10 when moving to secondary.


----------

